

What language is R written in? - kernelcurry
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2011/08/what-language-is-r-written-in.html

======
dded
The graph plotting lines of code vs. time is interesting. The lines for C and
R steadily, almost linearly, grow over time. But the line for Fortran
comprises long level periods punctuated by sudden jumps.

I assume that these sudden jumps represent existing Fortran libraries getting
attached to the R system, and that organic growth of R is nearly all in R and
C.

------
avmich
Note that an R line of code can potentially be equivalent to many lines of C
code - more frequently than the opposite.

------
sjg007
C

